# 8/7 Yellow river flyrod trip



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Enjoyed one more morning on the river before I have to go back to work next week. Bream and bass were real active this morning, I caught about 40 bream and 6 bass. All fish came on a couple different chartreuse popping bugs. Had a friend of a friend who was wanting some fish so I kept 12 bream and 2 bass for her and the rest went back to live another day. Big bream on a flyrod is hard to beat IMO...


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Beautiful pictures ! Thanks ! Where do you launch in Yellow River? I live in Baton Rouge but have a condo on the beach. I have been trying to find a freshwater area to fly fish for bream,etc. -- a diversion from fishing in the sound all the time.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice fish my man.. And biologist are trying to convince us the catfish have killed everything in the rivers. All they have to do is grab a rod and go fishing to get results. They dont need 20 years of laboratory research to figure out our rivers are very healthy.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great catch and beautiful photos. A good day to remember.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

lsucole said:


> Beautiful pictures ! Thanks ! Where do you launch in Yellow River? I live in Baton Rouge but have a condo on the beach. I have been trying to find a freshwater area to fly fish for bream,etc. -- a diversion from fishing in the sound all the time.


http://m.myfwc.com/media/2531977/YELLOW-RIVER.pdf

Check out page four of this link, there are several good ramps on yellow. Also there are good ramps up river in Milligan off hwy 90, and off hwy 2. I fish a lot in Milligan and Holt at guess lake and rivers edge. Good luck!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Some fun right there! Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Word of caution if launching on HWY 90 and more so for HWY 2 watch for downed trees/stumps and very shallow areas. North of HWY 2 is very very shallow, when the river is down a canoe will scrub in places. But if you hit the right height of water and make it up there a mile or so the bream are hard to beat, bass tend to be smaller, but I've seen a few 5# from up that way. Also caught a few Flatheads, few and far between though. 

Nice mess o' dinner J, when you have some more time off get up with me and lets beat em up some up on my end of the river.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't say I've ever seen a redbreast as big as that. Pretty catch with a flyrod.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Can't say I've ever seen a redbreast as big as that. Pretty catch with a flyrod.


I'm no expert on fish ID but I want say it is a hybrid red belly we have down here. I have caught them before and there always big with a huge mouth and the long ear flap...long-ear sunfish? Maybe.

**After searching a little I guess it is a red belly.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Just a little perspective on your redbreast; the Alabama state record for redbreast is 1 lb. 4 oz. It was caught in the Choctawhatchee River in 2010.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's interesting Bodupp..... down here the record is 2.08 from the Suwannee River in 88

Locally a bluegill with a bright redbreast is often called a redbreast. There have been some really big ones come from the Choctawhatchee this spring and summer. FL state record is 2.95

As you know there are all kinds of local name variations. My late father-in-law called a crappie a sand trout, of all things, and a black bass a green trout.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Very nice*

Very nice catch. That was a god day! What is this about catfish eating everything? First I have heard.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice fish, I was on Yellow river a week or so ago and caught plenty of bream. None as large as those. All mine were small of which most I threw back. Great job


----------

